# Qualification assessment



## anilgn (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi,

I am a finance professional with 10+years of accounting/finance experience in the Banking industry. However, I do not have an professional accounting qualification from an accounting body but have been assessed by CPA Australia as qualified for skilled migration under "Accountants" category based on my teritiary qualifications. Does this assessment allow me to call myself as CPA accredited accountant for job search in Australia? What other bodies in Australia can assess my qualifications to allow me to pitch myself as a qualified Accountant for job purposes?

Many thanks
Chris


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

No it doesn't, it is illegal to call yourself a CPA unless you are a full member of CPA. Migration assessment doesn't qualify for that, only as an accountant which is several levels lower than CPA. Note CPA is legally governed profession and calling yourself a CPA while you are not will result in legal persecution.

Without CPA you can apply for a range of accounting positions. 

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## shankarrastogi (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Boboa,

I am from India and looking for PR under 189 or 190. but not able to ascertain whether my qualification is acceptable for retail banking jobs in Australia.

1. I am a Bachelor of commerce and had done MBA in Marketing from India.
2. Presently working as Branch Head (retail/branch banking)

pls. advice...


----------

